# User cannot logon to either network/local account after image restored!?



## bazang (May 9, 2011)

Hi There,

Been having a problem with a workstation in my office. The user downloaded something we really didnt want at work so we restored their C partition from an image taken with DriveImage XML a month ago and restored it using DriveImage XML and the BartPE boot disc. As far as I could see the restoration was a success....

However - when the logon screen appears for Windows XP, it keeps saying it cannot connect to ther domain and that either:

1) The domain controller is down or otherwise unavailable - not possible as other staff are still accessing the network

2) You computer account was not found.

If it continues please contact your system admin. 

It does not allow logons to the local machine either - have I taken an image which has not saved any of the user account details? Is the computer name not recognised since the restore? or has this account in some way been corrupted as a result of this restore?

I can access the server with my login details, is there anything I can do from that end? I dont know very much about this but it sounds so basic, I dont want to have to pay a massive callout charge to get something fixed that we should hopefully be able to fix ourselves - if maybe someone on here can help that would be great.

Cheers,

Bazang


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I would use the ultimate boot CD, reset the local admin password, and then remove the machine from the domain and rejoin it.


----------



## bazang (May 9, 2011)

Hi there - that sounds great, but how do I do that?? Ive got a copy of UBCD4WIN, will this work?


----------



## bazang (May 9, 2011)

Hi again, I managed to use the old Administrator username and blank password trick to get on the machine locally, however I didnt mention that none of our user accounts can logon to the domain from this machine.. Anyone know why this is? and if so, how it can be fixed?


----------



## bazang (May 9, 2011)

Hi, I assume so? The server OS is Windows Server 2003? 

I think this has happened because I cloned a drive from a machine which a member of a domain yes? Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated. Someone mentioned something about the Computers listed in AD conflicting with the "new" machine (with same name) seen since the restore? AD - assuming this is active directory?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I you restored an image of a different machine, and not the same machine, then you can't do that. You need to remove the machine from the domain, change the computer name, and rejoin it.


----------



## bazang (May 9, 2011)

Hi, it was the same machine I took the image from??! Think I may have found something though, is this the solution?

http://www.petri.co.il/fixing-windows-cannot-connect-to-the-domain-errors.htm


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Like has been mentioned earlier. Go into AD users & computers, delete the old computer account (same name as the current one I assume) and at the workstation re-join it to the domain.


----------

